# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > پاتوق سال دوازدهمی ها و کنکوریها >  کنکور 98 (سوال)

## MrShafiee

سلام رفقا 
کسی میدونه تعداد دانشاموزان پایه دوازدهم رشته ریاضی و تجربی چن تاس؟
که میخان واسه سال دیگه کنکور بدن
سوال 2-ایا کنکور 98 هر کسی میتونه ثبت نام کنه از فارغ تحصیلان؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

الان که مشخص نميشه بايد تا بهمن 97 که ثبت نام کنکور 98 شروع ميشه صبر کرد اون موقع به صورت کلی تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو می گن نه جزئی و فارغ التحصيلان هم بدون استثنا می تونن تو کنکور 98 شرکت کنن مشکلی نیست چون کنکور 98 دو نوع سوال بین داوطلب ها توزیع ميشه یکی برای نظام قدیم و یکی هم برای نظام جدید

----------

